# [ILLU-CS1 & CS2] Tastaturprobleme (DE->USA)



## josDesign (22. Juli 2005)

Hallo!

Ich habe mal eine kurze Frage!

Ich habe bis vor kurzem mit der Testversion von Illustrator CS (1) gearbeitet. Als Adobe Illustrator CS2 rauskam wollte ich es sofort haben und habe es mir gekauft.


Nur habe ich das Problem das sich nach ein paar Minuten auf einmal das Tastaturlayout im Illu auf USA gestellt hat. Buchstaben wie Ö,Ä,Ü,#, .... schreiben irgendwas anderes ins Dokument!

Wenn ich zur gleichen Zeit auch Photoshop geöffnet habe und ein neues Dokument berabeite wird auch dieses zum Tastaturlayoutumformer.

Hat jemand eine Ahnung von euch an was das liegen kann?


----------



## Pianoman (22. Juli 2005)

Also spontan würde ich jetzt sagen, daß du die Tastaturschema-Leiste von Windows noch aktiviert hast. Die fängt die Tastenkombination Alt-Shift ab, was ja sowohl bei PS als auch Illu öfters vorkommt und schaltet dann das Layout um. Wenn's das nicht war, hab ich keine Ahnung was es sonst sein könnte.
Grüße...


----------

